# Do I need medication??



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I would like to know if you think I need medication.
These are my last results: 08/17/2011
TSH 0.32 normal 0.40/4.5 
T4 TOTAL 9.1 normal 4.5/12.0
free T4 3.2 normal 1.4/3.8
T3 uptake 35 % normal 22/35%

Thanks for any suggestion. I don't feel well and I am not taking medication to control my thyroid now.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi DV, sorry i cant help, i am not so clued up, but i think someone will be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to know if you think I need medication.
> These are my last results: 08/17/2011
> TSH 0.32 normal 0.40/4.5
> ...


You appear to be hyperthyroid. In what way do you not feel well?

Because of your T3 uptake, I would think doc would put you on a low dose of antithyroid medication.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

Also, have you had a sonogram or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) If not, I believe you should and the RAIU would be the best one to chose if it is feasable.

What medication were you taking before? And why did you quit taking it and when did you quit taking it?


----------



## patient50313 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you consume aspartame or any other artificial sweetner?

I was taking 30 mg of methimazole a day for my hyperthyroid and when I stopped consuming aspartame my symptoms improved dramatically in just a manner of a few days and I could no longer tolerate my medicine, so I stopped taking it. I now take a dietary supplement called L-Carnitine which has the same results as methimazole without all the side affects.

I would start there and you might be surprised you may not need any medication.


----------

